# J&I pickup flatbed hyd hay spears?



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The bale spears on my J&I flatbed that I've owned for over 10 yrs have decided to move from straight up to straight out overnight. I realize that one or both hyd cylinder piston packings could have failed. But due the cylinders being under the bed and not readily accessible I was searching for ideas on how to check the electric over hydraulic control valves(solenoids) too be sure one of those isn't at fault. The spears still raise bales just fine. I've moved many 100's of bales since I've owned plus utilized as a jack for equipment with flat tires.
Thanks for any ideas, Jim


----------

